# 1-23-16 lets get after em



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

This is the start of a good day! My and baby girl headed north!


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Good luck guys 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's cold as my ex old lady's heart!!!


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Good luck out there . Stay warm


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck guys! We are about to head out! Hope they are moving this morning!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm up... wind is blowing a bit, nothing like yesterday though. It'll probably pick up as the sun rises though. It's cold. Deer should be moving.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Guys and gals be safe. Good luck this morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

We are in the stand, not as cold as I thought when we got here. 33*. But wind is howling.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow flurrys reported around Crestview. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Baby girl staying warm and reading a good book on a clear cut.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Good luck to all. Chad, great pic. Hope you and young lady kill a beast. 
Everyone stay safe. 
R/Walt


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

John B. said:


> It's cold as my ex old lady's heart!!!



And as warm as my current....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck to all y'all, be safe...this working outta town stuff sucks, I might slip off this eve for coyote hunt, but hope to see some cool pics from everybody


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck today guys! Stay warm! Be safe! And post lots of pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck! Let's get after em!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

She has attitude! And prepared!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They doing their thing! Just waiting for the right one!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Doe hung around for about 20


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alone... And it was a doe...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Alone... And it was a doe...


 What's next....a chupacabra? <he says from the warmth of his living room>


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish I was in my warm living room.... No I don't.... But it is colder than polar bear piss in this damn tree....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I just stoked the fire..got pecan smoked bacon frying up and fresh coffee on. On kid duty...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I just woke up. About 74 in my house. I also have kid duty today. Might be able to get out late this evening. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Well, I just stoked the fire..got pecan smoked bacon frying up and fresh coffee on. On kid duty...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can smell that bacon over here, and boy is that fireplace toasty warm.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I wish I was in my warm living room.... No I don't.... But it is colder than polar bear piss in this damn tree....


 Y'all may slay them today, but high winds the morning after a front blows through usually is a low movement recipe. Imma wait til midday and mosey out to the plantation. If the winds die down, I'll sit tonight, but tomorrow morning looking real good. Light winds, clear and COLD!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

bcbz71 said:


> Y'all may slay them today, but high winds the morning after a front blows through usually is a low movement recipe. Imma wait til midday and mosey out to the plantation. If the winds die down, I'll sit tonight, but tomorrow morning looking real good. Light winds, clear and COLD!!!



Well..i done seen 5...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Well, I just stoked the fire..got pecan smoked bacon frying up and fresh coffee on. On kid duty...



You inspired me to get off the couch and get a BLT going....

Bacon. 'Murica.



espo16 said:


> Well..i done seen 5...


Choot 'em. 'Murica. :thumbup:


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just seen 3 does


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone just dropped the hammer...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry I had to fart

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got one bedded down at a hundo 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

John B. said:


> Someone just dropped the hammer...



Kenny?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Kenny?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Getting closer to that BLT and some fresh squeezed orange juice... Temp 'bout 70 in the kitchen. Winds calm.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you want to get banned? Because that's how you get banned...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Do you want to get banned? Because that's how you get banned...


Wield your power....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i think it was Danny, he just sent me a picture of a buck, to make me feel good i'm sure


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats Danny....damit


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

Buck down!!!!! Stay tuned


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sure the regret of not getting up at 0350 to freeze my tarsals off waiting for a goat will kick in at some point today. But until then....Imma enjoy this! 

Y'all boys be safe and shoot straight.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Time is ticking...... Sitting here at work  Seeing the buck SICF posted thinking it was his at first without reading the text:001_huh: This will be a long day of hitting F5.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Time is ticking...... Sitting here at work  Seeing the buck SICF posted thinking it was his at first without reading the text:001_huh: This will be a long day of hitting F5.



dangit!!!! thats it, i'm heading to the swamp for a long day of praying, hoping, and freezing!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

FML.... Just dropped my rifle from the tree


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Wut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> FML.... Just dropped my rifle from the tree
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Seriously?


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

How'd you do that?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

espo16 said:


> FML.... Just dropped my rifle from the tree
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


That sucks major ass!


----------



## Whit270 (Feb 8, 2015)

. My dad shot at 810. Did not know it was him until he called me. Cell service wasn't working to good. Deer was chasing a doe and stopped 15 yards from his tree. Don't know why pic is upside down.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rope slipped from my hand


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

That sucks


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Time to go shoot it a few times. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm good I think...candy wrapper at 80










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

A cow horn is gonna die today


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Finna head back in boys....










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Only thing I dislike about the hutton, the trees are tiny!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

But the racks are big. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> But the racks are big.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


big racks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

And we all us to assume Al was looking at an adult mag... All along he was just looking at big racks... 












Does a one legged duck swim in a circle?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

How bout this rack...to be...button buck, fed into 15 yards of me sitting on the ground.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn where you hunting. That's a good looking spot 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

North end of escambia


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I couldn't hunt the river. I tip my hat off to y'all hunting the rivers.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a painful boatride


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

how far up Escambia, SICF?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Mile north of Williams lake. Great looking area, doe and buck tracks, and hog, but no real buck sign


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Wind is tolerable this afternoon as long as you keep the sun on you.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/152835720


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

4pt doggin a doe


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

that's it, I'm up, headin to the stand, thanks Espo!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Good luck yall


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Heading to my Milton property 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I googled it, you come in from santa rosa side, bout 6-7 miles above me. used to hunt morgan/parker islands where Escambi splits into an old river bed, N of Keyser landing .


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I use to hunt the river, miss it, tuff huntn tho


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bout to take the ole lady out fer her Bday dinner!!!! ya'll kill some more!!! Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Button is back! He doesn't know what kind of week I've had....


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

Up here on our Milton lease for afternoon hunt. Not seen any movement yet. Good luck


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Y'all hunt some pretty woods.....we got nothing but pine rows and thick stuff. I went to the plantation and fed the goats. Wind was West at one stand. NW at another. And SW on another. I did walk up on 4 turks...got within 10yds of them. Felt like I had a leafblower in my ear, so I came home to save it for the morning. 

Good luck!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Had a spike trying to sneak behind me. Rotated my stand so I can see that lane. Won't be much time before it gets to my scent stream,


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

2 buttons now, come on!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao!!!!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Slick at 35 since 3:15... one lucky bitch.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Got 2 doe feeding right now. Came out about 345 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

misery loves company


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Like Fishing with live bait 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hear you hook in that tree ya dirty rascal... Lemme holler atcha right quick....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a spike at 20yds, he stick around for about 10 minutes and eased on


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

sitting in the recliner, looks like the freeloaders just showed up, somehow the mirror is adjusted so I can watch my cornin' spot!!!!:whistling:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I hear you hook in that tree ya dirty rascal... Lemme holler atcha right quick....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Well what's going on up there. Silent here now 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

very........very..........quiet.............:sleep1:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

14 total This pm... Had a stud on the hill but couldn't pick my gun up cuz I was covered up 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice 8 or 9 killed.... We was all waitin on him


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

6 for me, 7 for kenny.... they moved good tonight.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Were both of you in Hutton?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Should be on tomorrow .... Good Lord willing...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in molino, saw 4, had several more walking around me that I couldn't see, the last spike I saw started dogging a doe and yearling as soon as he saw them.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Saw 8 total tonight. One spike and a decent 4-point right at dark. Tomorrow is the day.


----------

